# Draughty mains inlet



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I notice in these cold months that one source of draughts on my motorhome is the mains inlet. Not exactly surprising, because if I look under the seat base where it is, I can see daylight through the socket when the flap's open to connect the mains hookup.

So the logical thing is just to pack some towels around as draught excluders.

However, I'm wary that (unlike on my old van) I've no idea where the gas drop vents are on my 696G. I honestly can't see the mains socket being intended to act as a vent for stray gas (surely the prospect of the odd spark and propane don't mix...), but can anyone put my mind at rest to confirm this and where the drop vents are on Auto-trail Cheyennes?

Paul


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I recently noticed the same problem and posted a similar question....

think I am going to fill the surrounding area with foam filler...

seems to be plenty of other ventilation options on our Apache..

regards,

Timotei


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Paul,

I've got the same van and have noticed the same problem. The inlet is not actually open to the air, it's just that the plastic is translucent - at least it is on mine. I intend to fabricate some sort of insulation to go round it.

It's definitely not a drop vent. As you say the combination of LPG and electricity is not to be recommended. Also LPG is heavier than air and therefore the inlet is in the wrong place. 

My '09 model has a drop vent in the under sink cupboard and another under the cooker. There's probably one behind the fridge as well, but I haven't looked. There are also several others scattered throughout the 'van. If you put your hand into the pan storage under the cooker, you'll certainly notice the airflow.

Roger


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I've got the same van and have noticed the same problem. The inlet is not actually open to the air, it's just that the plastic is translucent - at least it is on mine.
> Roger


Thanks for confirmation it's not just me!

Had another look Roger, and on mine there's a postage-stamp-sized hole open to the elements (at least it is when the mains connector's in, hence flap is open). Have stuck a few towels around it. Currently -3 outside parked on top of a hill so a bit windy, about to turn heating down inside because it's too warm....job done.

Paul


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you need to replace the unit surely.

cabby


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Will look into whether it's warranty / how much they cost. Not _actually_ causing me an issue now.... :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

As a self builder can I recommend you use this
two part foam instead of the single aerosol type stuff.

Gas drop outs will always be horizontal as gas will always try to find the lowest point. I don't actually remember seeing any drop outs in either my Hymer or Eura. Any side mounted inlet/outlet are definitely not a drop out point for gas.

Karl


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive seen a few vans of late with bonnet covers and am just curious as to their effectiveness against darughts ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe they forget to close the fresh air vent in the cab to the recycle position.  

cabby


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Bizarrely, I've discovered the main source of drafts in the cab area is actually the slim aperture where the top of the seatbelts come out of the B pillar - bung a teatowel in & it becomes a lot warmer. That and the vents in the door pockets.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Bizarrely, I've discovered the main source of drafts in the cab area is actually the slim aperture where the top of the seatbelts come out of the B pillar - bung a teatowel in & it becomes a lot warmer. That and the vents in the door pockets.


Ours had the same on the passenger side (although not the driver's!?), howling draught coming in around the seat-belt slot when driving along.

I removed the plastic trim cover and found where the draught was coming in from below through the bodywork panel, packed the area with blocks of expanded polystyrene and replaced the plastic trim cover - job done.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> I notice in these cold months that one source of draughts on my motorhome is the mains inlet. Not exactly surprising, because if I look under the seat base where it is, I can see daylight through the socket when the flap's open to connect the mains hookup.
> 
> So the logical thing is just to pack some towels around as draught excluders.
> 
> However, I'm wary that (unlike on my old van) I've no idea where the gas drop vents are on my 696G. I honestly can't see the mains socket being intended to act as a vent for stray gas (surely the prospect of the odd spark and propane don't mix...), *but can anyone put my mind at rest to confirm this and where the drop vents are on Auto-trail Cheyennes?*Paul


Hi Paul - sorry, not been on for a little while and am just catching up!
The gas 'drop vents' on our Cheyenne (55plate 696G) are under the front seat/bench bases, under small black plastic covers. They are just behind the front panel of the bases - toward the cab. If you feel around with your fingers you will just notice a slot in the forward edge. Have you noticed the small slots in the wooden face of the seat bases? Especially near the fridge? Those are gas slots to allow any gas within the van to run into the seat base.

God knows how effective they would be with bedding / food / everything else stored under the seats though????

Like you, we have a 'see through' mains inlet box which is much smaller than the hole allowed for it. I fashioned an insulated box to go around it, screwed to the wall inside incase we need to get at the back of it.

HTH
Carl


----------

